# Hoteles 5 estrellas del Perú.



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> El Libertador es el ochentero, basta fijarse en los muebles y en los faroles del restaurante La Bóveda.
> 
> No conozco el Hotel El Golf...pero por lo visto creo que tiene potencial. Al igual que el Libertador, con una remodelación adecuada ambos pueden cambiar radicalmente.
> 
> ...



Ah bueno, interesante punto el de la identidad, recien se a lo que apuntas. Y que hay con el marriott???? Supuestamente ese diseño de fachada con muro cortina de vidrio con lineas amarillentas simboliza un muro inca y lo del centro sin lineas viene a ser la portada. Yo opino que se quedo en el intento, pero no llega a adquirir una imagen distintiva porque -a excepcion de que alguien nos diga- no se percibe el objetivo del diseño..........


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> Ah bueno, interesante punto el de la identidad, recien se a lo que apuntas. Y que hay con el marriott???? Supuestamente ese diseño de fachada con muro cortina de vidrio con lineas amarillentas simboliza un muro inca y lo del centro sin lineas viene a ser la portada. Yo opino que se quedo en el intento, pero no llega a adquirir una imagen distintiva porque -a excepcion de que alguien nos diga- no se percibe el objetivo del diseño..........


Claro! Es más, en un guía turístico leí un comentario bastante interesante: "no hay nada dentro del Marriott que te haga sentir que estás en el Perú."


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> faltan mas cadenas internacionales en provincias.Deberia haber un Marriott Cuzco,o un Sheraton Arequipa o un Four Seasons.


Pronto van a construir un Marriott en el Cusco, Marriott Santa Ana. 

De por sí ya hay algunas cadenas internacionales de hoteles en Cusco y Arequipa. En el Cusco está el Novotel y el Sonesta y en Arequipa el Sonesta y el Resort El Lago, administrado por la cadena Holiday Inn. Las cadenas nacionales como Libertador y Casa Andina son igual de buenas que las cadenas internacionales. 

En Paracas pronto se inaguará un resort Doubletree.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ojo: Todos esos son de 5 estrellas. El Libertador de Puno y el Novotel Cusco han sido elevados a categoría 5 estrellas.


En buena hora de 5 estrellas, todos los Novotel que conozco en Europa son de 4 estrellas, me parece que es una cadena especializada en 4 estrellas nada mas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uranio said:


> En buena hora de 5 estrellas, todos los Novotel que conozco en Europa son de 4 estrellas, me parece que es una cadena especializada en 4 estrellas nada mas.


Hay que recordar que en Europa 4 estrellas es como 5 estrellas para nosotros. En varias partes sólo se mide hasta 4 estrellas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

asi weno en cusco escuche que las siguientes cadenas van a poner un hotel 5 estrellas: Marriot, Hilton, Orient express y Sonesta (entre 4 y 5 estrellas)

*Hotel Hilton en cusco*

La cadena norteamericana Hilton iniciará el 2007 la construcción de un hotel con 124 habitaciones en Paracas, el que será inaugurado el 2008. Ricardo Bracale Silva, gerente general del DoubletTree. La inversión del hotel de Paracas, cuya denominación comercial será Doubletree Guesst Suites, será de unos US$10 millones. George J. Massa, director de desarrollo de la franquicia Hilton para América Latina, precisó que esta cadena tiene 14 marcas y una es el DoubleTree, cuya franquicia en Perú la tiene los dueños de El Pardo Hotel, con quienes proyectan construir un hotel en Cusco. “Ya se ubicó el terreno y ojalá podamos inaugurarlo el 2009. Comentó, al indicar que aún está por definir cuál de las 14 marcas se instalará en la Ciudad Imperial.

*Hotel Sonesta de 5 estrellas en Cusco* Ojo la cadena ya tiene otros hoteles en esa ciudad

Ya tienen dos, pero quieren tres. Luis Mogrovejo de las Casas, gerente general de la cadena Sonesta Posadas del Inca, informó a Día_1 que en el 2007 esperan inaugurar otro hotel de entre 4 y 5 estrellas en el Cusco. 

"Será en la misma ciudad y lo más probable es que remodelemos una casona antigua, respetando la fachada y el patio principal como ya han hecho otras cadenas. Es lo más lógico en este caso, pues en la zona ya no existen terrenos suficientemente grandes para construir un nuevo hotel", explicó.

¿Los números de la cadena en el país? Actualmente opera seis hoteles --dos en Lima, dos en Cusco, uno en Puno y otro en Arequipa--, los cuales en los primeros siete meses del año registraron una ocupación promedio de 73%, 3 puntos porcentuales más que en similar período del 2005. ¿El motivo del aumento? La buena promoción del Gobierno en el exterior, dijo el ejecutivo. Agregó que esperan cerrar el año con una ocupabilidad de 75%

*Orient express en cusco* Ojo la cadena ya tiene 2 hoteles en la region de cusco

Orient-Express abrirá nuevo hotel 5 estrellas en Cusco 

Aunque hace poco Orient-Express (OE) registró la marca de restaurantes La Cabaña, esto no quiere decir que abrir á una sucursal de la reconocida cadena argentina de carnes y parrillas. 

Joanna Boyen, gerente de relaciones públicas de OE, informó que aunque se planteó dicha posibilidad, aún no sería un buen momento para una aventura de este tipo. Sin embargo, explica que los proyectos que sí están en camino son el crucero de lujo por el río Amazonas y *la construcción de un nuevo hotel cinco estrellas en el Cusco, que se inauguraría durante el 2006, una vez acondicionadas las instalaciones de lo que fue el convento de Las Nazarenas*. Con ello, OE tendría tres centros de hospedaje de lujo en ese departamento, ya que también administra el Hotel Monasterio y el Machu Picchu Sanctuary Lodge


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh y estos dos nuevos hoteles 5 estrellas:

Informacion sacada del foro www.skyscraperlife.com



Shadow said:


> Hola que tal, bueno aqui les dejo algo de info y renders de estos 2 hoteles uno ubicado en Paracas (ica) y otro en el boulevard de Asia que es el balneario de moda y mas top del Peru a unos 80 km2 de la ciudad de lima.
> 
> *Doubletree Guest Suites Paracas*
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

este ultimo hotel dara que hablar.......... esta atractivo....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El último parece un resort en Cancun.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> El último parece un resort en Cancun.


Puxa, que chiste, pensaba igualito cuando vi tu post... efectivamente pensè que estaba viendo el render del Cancún Resort and Spa!!!

El Marriot??? opino muy similar que tú. En lo que se refiere a su temàtica individualista. Su diseño no es inspirador del alma típica peruana, su imagen podrìa ser perfectamente el de un edificio de oficinas... aunque sumamente lujosas.

Pero si creo que su diseño es de avanzada, por lo tanto, rompe con un esquema en nuestro paìs de hoteles muy apegados a nuestra historia colonial o Inca. Aparte los otros hoteles tienen ese aire de hogar, de paz. El Marriot es chic, cute, sobrenatural y egòlatra. Maravilloso desde el aire, imponente desde las escaleras del Larcomar. Muy posesivo del entorno.

Pero muy a pesar de todo, sigue siendo uno de los hoteles mas interesantes del Perù.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ya pongo otros hoteles 5 estrellas del pais:

*Hotel Dorado Plaza (iquitos)*



















*Hotel Los delfines* (Lima)


















*
Hotel Melia Lima*










*Apart Hotel Las Américas* (lima)










*Hotel & Suites Las Américas* (lima)










*Suites Las Americas* (lima)




















*Holiday inn Lima*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

No sabia que el Holiday Inn era 5 estrellas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las Suites Las Américas es el único hotel de esa cadena que me parece interesante.

El Holiday Inn no me gusta, aunque haya sido elevado de categoría. El Meliá tambien me parece uno más del montón.

La torre del Delfines no me convence en un 100% pero por lo menos el hotel es fiel a su imagen como el hogar de Yaku y Wayra. Se trata de un hotel con identidad propia.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Las Suites Las Américas es el único hotel de esa cadena que me parece interesante.
> .


y que te parece el resort "el pueblo" ? tambien de la cadena de hoteles las americas, no sera 5 estrellas pero es muy interesante.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La Huaca, Hotel & Casino luce bien...ojala que lo hagan. De los otros en el grupo del cinco estrellas, me gustan los del sur peruano y el country club.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

HOTEL MELÍA LIMA:


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

el Marriot es el mas destacable.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

hay un hotel que queda en el cruce de la avenida brasil con el final de la marina donde empieza sanchez carrion, que tal es ese hotel??


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente tu thread, Liquid. Están chéveres los hoteles.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

*AÑO NUEVO EN EL GRAN HOTEL EL GOLF DETRUJILLO*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Es una hermosa zona, donde hay mansiones de ricos, más de 6 mansiones con todos los lujos, los Ricketts de verdad que tienen mucho dinero


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

una fuente me dijo q solo van a utilizar la casona q da a la calle misti, las otras propiedades no se han vendido


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Alter Ego Peru said:


> una fuente me dijo q solo van a utilizar la casona q da a la calle misti, las otras propiedades no se han vendido


De todos modos es grande  pero en esa avenida tambien se estan haciendo otras obras muy interesantes


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Otros 5 estrellas de leeema!

crowne plaza lima (ex holiday inn)










radisson decapolis miraflores y radisson Hotel & Suites san isidro










casa andina private collection Lima


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes actualizaciones la casa andina de Lima esta muy bonita y se ve lujosa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sigo: el casa andina P.C de puno


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Los hoteles de la Casa Andina son muy lindos gracias por mostrarnos las fotos!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

tan amable chocaviento. 

Espero que Casa Andina quiera invertir en el norte en los proximos años.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por tus aportes  de verdad muchas gracias se ven muy interesantes todos los hoteles


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Alter Ego Peru said:


> una fuente me dijo q solo van a utilizar la casona q da a la calle misti, las otras propiedades no se han vendido


facil pero para las otras propiedades va a hace horrible q en una urbanizacion cerrada vaya a estar pasando gente a cada rato, pero como tienen salida a la calle misti no creo q alla mucho problema


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la casa andina private collection Lima, a quedado de la pm su restauracion y xq los hoteles holiday inn quebraron, si son muy buenos y estan en todos los paises??


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

tacall said:


> la casa andina private collection Lima, a quedado de la pm su restauracion y xq los hoteles holiday inn quebraron, si son muy buenos y estan en todos los paises??


*lee esta noticia sacada de un blog de internet










IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group) [LON: IHG, NYSE:IHG (ADRs)], el grupo hotelero más grande del mundo en cantidad de habitaciones, anunció hoy que el hotel Holiday Inn Select Lima de Perú se ha convertido en el Crowne Plaza Lima. El Crowne Plaza Lima, de 88 habitaciones y 15 pisos, pertenece a Inversiones Don Quijote S.A. y es operado por esa misma compañía bajo un acuerdo de licencia con una compañía de InterContinental Hotels Group. El hotel está situado en un lugar ideal, en el corazón del distrito financiero, comercial, cultural y turístico de Miraflores, a pocos minutos de las mejores atracciones turísticas, playas y áreas recreativas, así como de algunos de los mejores restaurantes de Lima. 


La ampliación y transformación del hotel en un Crowne Plaza, bajo la orientación de un equipo de arquitectos y diseñadores expertos, fueron realizadas con la intención de actualizar y renovar la propiedad para que se adecuara a las exigencias de la marca Crowne Plaza. 


“El Crowne Plaza Lima tuvo un gran éxito como Holiday Inn Select y recibió numerosos reconocimientos de IHG, incluso el premio Torchbearer, el más codiciado de la compañía, por la excelencia en el servicio, las comodidades y la más alta calificación de la región en servicios al cliente”, declaró Álvaro Diago, presidente de IHG para América Latina. “Estamos sumamente orgullosos de estos logros y esperamos que la propiedad alcance éxitos aun superiores como hotel Crowne Plaza en los próximos años".


“Siempre hemos mantenido un alto estándar de calidad en el Holiday Inn Select, y pensamos que su conversión en un Crowne Plaza sería sólo parte de la evolución natural del hotel. Nos 



honra incorporarnos a la marca Crowne Plaza”, agregó Mario Pinasco, presidente de Inversiones Don Quijote, S.A.


Las mayores renovaciones en todo el hotel incluyen la ampliación y el rediseño del lobby, con mármol italiano, madera natural y dos áreas de recepción para un servicio de registro más rápido. Además, todas las habitaciones y pisos han sido reformados con los colores del Crowne Plaza y nuevos diseños. Se terminó la construcción de un piso adicional, que agregó 13 habitaciones nuevas con detalles de gran categoría. Tres de los pisos han sido designados Pisos Ejecutivos, con un salón en el que se sirven desayunos gourmet y aperitivos por la tarde. También se han ampliado los restaurantes del hotel, y el centro de negocios fue convertido en un Cyber Café. Además, el hotel pronto ofrecerá un servicio completo de spa de primer nivel.


El séptimo piso fue convertido también en Quiet Zone (zona de silencio) del Crowne Plaza, que es parte del famoso programa Sleep Advantage® de Crowne Plaza. El programa está disponible en todos los hoteles Crowne Plaza de América y abarca toda la experiencia del sueño, desde la capacitación del personal para crear y mantener un ámbito de descanso hasta la provisión de productos y servicios innovadores. Los componentes del programa incluyen nueva ropa de cama y colchones, servicio de despertador telefónico garantizado, zonas de silencio señaladas, luz guía, clips para cortina, CDs y sugerencias para dormir, y otros detalles de cortesía, como antifaces para dormir, tapones para los oídos y aerosol de lavanda.


Como todos los hoteles de la marca Crowne Plaza, este también ofrece un paquete de reuniones amplio que garantiza un proceso de planificación sin inconvenientes y una experiencia de reuniones excepcional, consistente en tres componentes esenciales: Garantía de Respuesta en Dos Horas, Director de Reuniones Crowne e Informe Diario de Reuniones. El hotel dispone de seis salas de reuniones para ofrecer a sus huéspedes el lugar ideal para sus reuniones de negocios y sociales.

Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts participa en el programa Priority Club Rewards. Con más de 33 millones de miembros, Priority Club® Rewards es el principal programa de fidelidad hotelera de la industria, además de ser el más grande y el de más rápido crecimiento. Ganador del 19º Premio Anual Freddie al “Programa del Año” en fidelidad hotelera y elegido “Mejor Programa de Premios Hoteleros del Mundo” dos años seguidos por la revista Global Traveler, Priority Club Rewards ofrece los beneficios más buscados y la mayor facilidad de uso de cualquier programa de fidelidad hotelera. 

La inscripción en Priority Club Rewards es gratuita. Los huéspedes pueden inscribirse en priorityclub.com, llamando al 1-888-211-9874 o en la recepción de cualquiera de los 3,700 hoteles de IHG en todo el mundo.

Crowne Plaza fue recientemente reconocida por la revista Lodging Hospitality como una de las marcas de mayor crecimiento de la industria. Como parte de la cartera global IHG, Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts tiene más de 275 hoteles en más de 48 países, ubicados en los principales centros urbanos, ciudades de entrada y centros turísticos. Para reservas en los hoteles Crowne Plaza, visite www.crowneplaza.com.


----------



## roberto_rg20 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Costruiran un hotel 7 estrellas en el cusco*

La empresa norteamericana Revolutions Perú planea construir en el Valle Sagrado de los Incas, situado en la ciudad del Cusco, el primer hotel boutique de 7 estrellas de todo el país. Esto a consecuencia del aumento de la demanda que tiene este destino gracias al reciente reconocimiento internacional al que se ha hecho acreedora la ciudadela de Machu Picchu. Me refiero a su nombramiento como una de las 7 Maravillas del Mundo Moderno.

Revolutions Perú ya ha construido varios complejos de lujo en diferentes países de la región, como Argentina, Venezuela, Panamá, Costa Rica, entre otros. Y luego de ver la demanda que tiene la Ciudad Imperial por parte de turistas provenientes de todo el mundo, ha comenzado a tomar muy en serio la posibilidad de realizar fuertes inversiones en diferentes localidades del Perú, ya que el hotel de 7 estrellas que se construirá durante el año 2009 no es su único proyecto. 

Para comenzar, Revolutions Perú centrará su inversión en el Cusco con la construcción de un hotel boutique de 7 estrellas, que contará con 200 habitaciones las cuales poseerán todas las comodidades de un alojamiento de su categoría; además de un restaurante, un spa y un centro de negocios. Una vez culminado este lujoso hotel, se dará inicio a la construcción de un resort de playa en la ciudad de Piura, en la zona de las playas de Máncora. Este establecimiento será de 5 estrellas y contará con 80 habitaciones y 16 suites. Además, Revolutions Perú tiene pensado construir un hotel en el balneario de Asia, ubicado al sur de la capital. En este lugar se pueden encontrar exclusivas tiendas, discotecas, restaurantes y hermosas playas. Además es el circuito de playas más visitado por la alta clase limeña.

Los terrenos donde se edificarán estos hoteles ya han sido adquiridos por la transnacional, sin embargo, aún se siguen efectuando estudios acerca de los posibles inconvenientes que se podrían presentar durante el proceso de construcción. Igualmente se viene realizando la investigación de marketing correspondiente. 

Por el momento, Revolutions Perú, como lo señaló su representante en Lima, se encuentra analizando la posibilidad de aliarse con la famosa cadena norteamericana de hoteles Hilton, ya que esto le brindaría un mayor reconocimiento internacional a sus alojamientos. Sin embargo no adelantó nada, ya que como dijo: “aún se encuentran conversando al respecto”. Tampoco se refirió acerca de la posible tarifa de las habitaciones del hotel boutique de 7 estrellas.

Por lo pronto el mejor representante de la ciudad del Cusco en lo referente a alojamientos exclusivos es el Hotel Libertador, cuya categoría es de 5 estrellas. Contando con una administración nacional, se ha hecho acreedor a diversos premios debido a su excelente servicio, y al buen trato para con su personal. El costo por noche de alojamiento en una suite del Hotel Libertador es de 285 dólares. Por lo tanto, podemos suponer que la tarifa del hotel boutique que edificará Revolutions Perú será mucho mayor, aunque definitivamente el precio será acorde con el servicio que brindarán a sus distinguidos huéspedes.

Esta es solo una muestra de cómo los concursos internacionales ayudan a que el mundo entero comience a valorar los destinos turísticos de diferentes lugares. Y que en este caso particular, ha ayudado grandemente a potenciar la industria turística en el Perú. Aunque no podemos dejar de lado el efecto que tuvo la publicidad gratuita ocasionada por la presencia de celebridades en la Ciudad Imperial.

La ciudad del Cusco es un lugar con diversos atractivos, por ello se ha convertido en un destino obligado para todos aquellos que visitan el Perú. Por lo tanto, sería un error desperdiciar la oportunidad de abrir alojamientos en un destino con semejante potencial turístico; no solo debido a sus monumentos arquitectónicos, sino también a sus coloridas festividades.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que buena noticia! 7 Estrellas para el Cusco!  que bien y seguramente vendrán tambien por estos lares  

Lima también debe tener un Hotel 7 Stars


----------



## OsakABaT&LLP (Jun 12, 2008)

Los Tallanes Hotel & Suites anche esto es un 5 estrellas?










Si! es un 5 strellas!!!!!


----------



## OsakABaT&LLP (Jun 12, 2008)

Hotel Libertador San Isidro Golf 










Este no pero! Ne ha 4! NO!!


----------



## OsakABaT&LLP (Jun 12, 2008)

Lima tiene 14 5 astrellas?

1) Sheraton
2) Miraflores Park Hotel
3) Swissotel
4) Sofitel royal park
5) Hotel Soneta el Olivar
6) Hotel los Delfinos
7) Hotel Melia
8) Apart Hotel Las Americas
9) Hotel & Suites Las Americas
10) Suites Las Americas
11) Crowne Plaza
12) Radisson Decapolis Miraflores
13) Radisson hotel & suites San Isidro
14) Casa Andina Lima

Manca Qualche hotel de 5 estrellas?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Los verdaderos hoteles 5 estrellas del Perú*

En todo el sentido de la definición,sólo hay 2 y son de la *cadena Orient Express :* *MIRAFLORES PARK HOTEL EN LIMA
HOTEL MONASTERIO EN CUSCO *
El resto que dice ser "5 estrellas",en realidad son "4 estrellas y medio" (por darle una definición más ó menos exacta).


OsakABaT&LLP said:


> Lima tiene 14 5 astrellas?
> 
> 1) Sheraton
> 2) Miraflores Park Hotel
> ...


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

OsakABaT&LLP said:


> Lima tiene 14 5 astrellas?
> 
> 1) Sheraton
> 2) Miraflores Park Hotel
> ...


Te faltó el Marriott.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

el Hotel Monasterio es lo más lindo que he visto.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> En todo el sentido de la definición,sólo hay 2 y son de la *cadena Orient Express :* *MIRAFLORES PARK HOTEL EN LIMA
> HOTEL MONASTERIO EN CUSCO *
> El resto que dice ser "5 estrellas",en realidad son "4 estrellas y medio" (por darle una definición más ó menos exacta).


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

a esos tienes q aumentarle el Casa Cartagena Luxury Properties & Spa en Cusco.. y aun q no esta considerado en categoria 5 estrellas.... su lujo va mas halla por ser hotel boutique... y los 1800 dolares q pagan por noche lo dice todo


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

OsakABaT&LLP said:


> Lima tiene 14 5 astrellas?
> 
> 1) Sheraton
> 2) Miraflores Park Hotel
> ...


Los que están marcados no son cinco estrellas. Los únicos de esa categoría en Lima son los siguientes:

- Casa Andina Private Collection Lima
- Country Club
- Crowne Plaza Lima
- Delfines Hotel & Casino
- Doubletree El Pardo Hotel
- Golf Los Incas Hotel & Spa
- JW Marriott Hotel
- Thunderbird Hotels Principal (ex Las Américas)
- Meliá Lima
- Miraflores Park Hotel
- Radisson Hotel & Suites San Isidro
- Sheraton Lima
- Sofitel Royal Park Lima
- Sol de Oro Hotel & Suites
- Sonesta Posada del Inca El Olivar
- Suites del Bosque
- Swissotel Lima


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

De todas maneras concuerdo con Miraflorino, los únicos verdaderos 5 estrellas o mejor dicho super "deluxe" son el 1) Miraflores Park y el 2) Country Club. A eso hay que agregar definitavamente al 3) JW Marriott, es un deluxe, pero digamos que detrás de los ya mencionados. Un turista deluxe que compra lo más exclusivo se alojará de todas maneras en uno de esos dos.

En un cuarto puesto, también un buen deluxe, pondría al 4) Swissôtel. Después de este, que si pasan como 5 estrellas, y tambien considerados a nivel mundial como entre deluxe y de primera superior estarían 5) el Casa Andina Private Collection Miraflores y 6) Los Delfines. 

Despúes los demás 5 estrellas son solo eso a nivel local, a nivel internacional, no se les puede considerar así. Uno puede pasearse por las instalaciones del Crowne Plaza o el Thunderbird Principal (ex Las Americas) y siempre podrá encontrar pequeños detalles que desmerecen la categoría, son pequeñeses pero para alguien muy exigente no pueden pasarse por alto. El Doubletree, el Melia y el Sonesta El Olivar completarían mi lista. Al Sheraton le falta demasiado para volver a ser considerado como deluxe. El Sol de Oro no pasa mas que como un simple pero buen 4 estrellas y el Radisson Decápolis es oficialmente un 4 estrellas, aunque un muy buen 4 estrellas.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

J Block said:


> Las Suites Las Américas es el único hotel de esa cadena que me parece interesante.
> 
> El Holiday Inn no me gusta, aunque haya sido elevado de categoría. El Meliá tambien me parece uno más del montón.
> 
> La torre del Delfines no me convence en un 100% pero por lo menos el hotel es fiel a su imagen como el hogar de Yaku y Wayra. Se trata de un hotel con identidad propia.


algo tarde llegue aqui Yaku = Agua Wayra = Viento que lindos nombres me enamoré de los delfincitos de pecera...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

OsakABaT&LLP said:


> 8) Apart Hotel Las Americas
> 9) Hotel & Suites Las Americas
> 10) Suites Las Americas


¿Los tres ahora son de la cadena Thunderbird? También pensaba que todos estaban en una misma categoría.

Y supongo que el Westin será de 5 estrellas a nivel internacional... ó será 4,5 :colgate:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> Los que están marcados no son cinco estrellas. Los únicos de esa categoría en Lima son los siguientes:
> 
> - Casa Andina Private Collection Lima
> - Country Club
> ...


Claro...pero ya no es Sonesta Posada del Inca El Olivar...ahora ha vuelto a ser Sonesta El Olivar a secas. En fín ¿quién los entiende? :lol:


----------



## dsoto2 (May 5, 2005)

TE FALTO EL HOTEL EL POLO DE 5 ESTRELLAS TAMBIEN, ahi por la encalada al frente de la Embajada de USA

http://www.hotelelpolo.com/



> Los que están marcados no son cinco estrellas. Los únicos de esa categoría en Lima son los siguientes:
> 
> - Casa Andina Private Collection Lima
> - Country Club
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lobby del MIRAFLORES PARK HOTEL*

El Miraflores Park Hotel es para mi el *MEJOR HOTEL DE 5 ESTRELLAS DE LIMA * y su Lobby es muestra de buen gusto,refinamiento,elegancia sobria y distinción...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está pequeñin.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Haciendo cherry.. adelanto... en el thread de puno voy a mostrar el libertador 5 estrellas..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> El Miraflores Park Hotel es para mi el *MEJOR HOTEL DE 5 ESTRELLAS DE LIMA * y su Lobby es muestra de buen gusto,refinamiento,elegancia sobria y distinción...


Ahhh ese mármol del piso siempre me a fascinado.. que tendrá este hotel que te transporta. Bueno el aporte de la foto!


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Creo que en Cuzco estan los Hoteles 5 estrellas con Arquitectura espectacular y peculiar,fuera de la arquitectura moderna pero con un estilo conservador, falto nombrar el hotel Sumaq.....


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

en Puno tabien hay buenos Hoteles de categoria 5 estrellas les paso la primera una de las ultimas del Hotel Jose Antonio


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Según lo que tengo entendido el Miraflores Park Hotel, es el Hotel mas lujoso de Lima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No me gusta ese lobby dodi, al menos la foto no le hace justicia... Trabajas ahi??? O donde estés, toma fotos ! Saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El lobby del hotel Miraflores Park es pequeño..pero...*

si lo ves en vivo y en directo te impresiona... quizás el Marriott tenga un lobby más grande y espectacular,pero es frío e impersonal y por momentos parece que estuviera entrando al Cementerio de La Planicie !!!!... 
El hotel donde trabajo es pequeño y nada espectacular,pero es cálido,agradable y armonioso... 
Los ambientes son pequeños y sencillos pero agradables :
*EL LOBBY :*








*LA RECEPCIÓN *: 
(sale mi compañero Alex,exalumno Marista como yo)








LA PISCINA :
(pequeñita pero es un rinconcito muy especial,con "ángel")










skyperu34 said:


> No me gusta ese lobby dodi, al menos la foto no le hace justicia... Trabajas ahi??? O donde estés, toma fotos ! Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ah ya ! Cheveres tomas, gracias por tu aporte.Pequeños ambientes pero no estan mal. El Marriott si me gusta en sus interiores...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

JUANJOS said:


> en Puno tabien hay buenos Hoteles de categoria 5 estrellas les paso la primera una de las ultimas del Hotel Jose Antonio


Que bien por Puno!! Me gustó el diseño (y se vé grandecito)


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*MIRAFLORES PARK HOTEL.... mi preferido !!!!*


----------

